# Logo Creation



## iantheprogrammer (Apr 14, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to create a logo for a website I am currently developing; it's about programming (computer related), but the main viewers and participants will be teens, hence the name of the website, Teen Programming. Thanks, IS.


----------



## kashboy (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for?




I'm still a novice at logo designing, and i have no idea of what to put into the screen.

If you need anything changed then just message me and ill try to do my best, hope this helps


----------



## iantheprogrammer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will message you later for modifications?


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

kashboy said:
			
		

> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pretty good at logo designing.


----------

